# Bucks Preseason Discussion



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Starting things off with a loss against the Cavs (hopefully a sign of things to come ). Brandon Knight needs to improve from the field if he's our PG of the future. Henson looked solid off the bench (I hope we wee him start at some point this season). Antetokounmpo displayed a nice all around game, so I'm hopeful for him this season.

Discuss.


----------

